
Great red teaming post with amass inside - caffix
https://medium.com/@adam.toscher/top-five-ways-the-red-team-breached-the-external-perimeter-262f99dc9d17
======
DrScump
Actual title: "Top Five Ways the Red Team breached the External Perimeter _

